# Any Former Primestar subs out there?



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I was wondering who here used to be a P* sub and how would you rate your experiences with them. Did you like the leasing? How big of a disadvantage was a lack of an EPG? What DBS provider do you currently have? And any other info you'd like to share.


----------



## dvdguyjt (Apr 22, 2002)

I had P* way back when.....I'd say around 1994 or so. It was a good system. PQ was excellent. I almost never saw compression, etc. The price was a bit high because of the leasing of the dish and receiver. I think that added either 10 or 15 dollars a month to my package prices. All in all, I had good experience with Primestar. I had distant networks, and channels that I never would have had otherwise.
After a couple of years, though, I went ot Directv because I got a system really cheap, and it saved me from leasing. I also got more channels. I noticed the PQ was a bit inferior, but I was happy with it.
I moved to a new location a couple of years ago, and I've been without satellite TV due to geographic issues.
I'm happy to say, however, that I'm moving in 2 months and I will have a clear view of the South skies again!
I'm getting Dish network as soon as I move!!

Yipee

JT


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I was a P* sub until March 99 when I switched to Dish Network and have been with them since.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I had Primestar for 3 months and thought that $36 + tax was a bit steep to pay for basic programming and being charged extra to get the Weather Channel and Sci-Fi Channel was a bit rediculous. 

I had to pay $38.05 after tax. It cost me $200 ($150 after a $50 off coupon in which they did not want to redeem bc they said that they were Primestar by TCI and not by Time Warner that had the coupon - I told them that I could not afford to pay them the $50 and they gave me credit) It took them till midnight to get it turned on and I was mad bc I had to call them back at midnight to get it turned back on. 

They gave me Starz free for a month and free long distance by Sprint. Well they switched me from AT&T to Sprint automatically when I took the free minutes and then I got a phone bill for $10-$12 and I did not place all those phone calls and told them to credit me after giving them heck about it and finally got the credit and then went to AT&T in which I thought I was with all along.

They took my ground box on top of this in which on their contract on the back of the bill I got stated I got to keep all outlets, I paid for it when I paid for the installation of $150 and when I called they told me I didnt get to keep it but it clearly stated on the back of the statement I did get to. I thought they didnt have that many channels either and was bored by their programming. They were adding Nickelodeon and some other channels when I was cancelling their service. This was back in the summer of 1995. 

I got revenge, became an authorized Dish Network satellite retailer, and switched out 50-60 Primestar customers to Dish Network for free. I predicted that Primestar would go out of business bc of how they overcharged customers in that they charged for PPV's and raised the bill bad and was high in programming for what you got. Also with how much they charged to get it put in, they could not hardly compete, but they were very popular. They would have died eventually or would have at least stopped in growth with hard competition from DirecTv and Dish.

The programming that was available back then on the channels was better than it is now though on some of the channels, that I do admit.


----------



## STyler (May 20, 2002)

I had it back in 1997 and was upgraded to D* when they bought them. I really liked the system. I had 3 receivers and the picture was excellent. The customer service was great. It was a bit pricey but our cable was terrible and I was not impressed with the D* picture at the time. I did like the leasing options because at that time it was expensive to purchase D* equipment. Remember systems were over $300 and leasing meant if something breaks they came out and fixed it. I did have one problem when the dish was first installed the tech did not add enough water to the concrete so the dish would move with a slight push. P* sent out another tech and he dug up the old pole and concrete and set the pole. To this day it's solid as a rock. I use it for my 90cm KU dish. One weird item was the signal strength number in the installation menu, the higher the number the poorer the signal. When the 2nd tech came out to re-cement the dish I would yell out the window the signal readings and told him to stop when I had a reading of 103. I thought that was a great level but the tech told me you loose the signal at 80. Other than that service was great. One of my receivers for some reason was authorized for the distant network stations even though I live in a Grade A coverage area, didn't complain though. The lack of an EPG did not bother me, I just used the montly guide they sent out. My bill if I remember was around $70-$80 a month. One disadvantage was I could not take the system to the cabin like I can with D*. I currently subscribe to D* and E* both have pros and cons. Good question to ask, could do a little reminiscing.

Scott


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

I had P* for a couple of years in the mid 90's. It was a good deal for me then because DISH wasn't around, D* was more expensive and I wasn't sure if or where I might be moving.

After DISH showed they were in it it for real & for keeps it was an easy decision to switch. I don't miss P* at all.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

I had P* when D* bought them out. I switched to E* before being converted because of price & packaging. Also, the equipment was free. However, the promotion I came in under only provided a model 2800 for free and an upgrade was not offered to me. I have always been upset about that because several of my friends converted shortly afterwards & received 3900"s. My P* receiver was excellent and this pitiful little 2800 was a HUGE step down. I haven't upgraded but probably will eventually. May look for a used model.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toomuchtv _
> * ...However, the promotion I came in under only provided a model 2800 for free and an upgrade was not offered to me... I haven't upgraded but probably will eventually. May look for a used model. *


FYI, whenever E* has a promotion offering a certain model for free or for a highly reduced price it is possible to pay the difference for a higher end model. Evidently you weren't dealing with a full-service local retailer.

There is a unique upgrade available to all existing customers who purchased a system before 8/31/01. It's a way to get a PVR501 for $199 for a 12mo commitment to T150. Go to the dishnetwork.com website or call (800)333-3474 for details if you're interested.


----------

